# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Azud Ribagorza de la central de Vilaller

## perdiguera

En el camino hacia Vielha decidí parar por vez primera junto a este pequeño azud que está junto a la N-230 y que es la toma de la conducción que abastece la central de Vilaller; parte de dicha conducción es el denominado sifón del ribagorzana, el pintado de verde que atraviesa la carretera junto a Vilaller. Las dos fotos últimas corresponden a la central de Bono que aprovecha aguas que bajan de la montaña mediante la correspondiente tubería forzada.

----------

